# Wangs



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn those look good... Larry's on wing duty.  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, no hooters this year at SOTB...I'll buy the wings, you cook em.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, no hooters this year at SOTB...I'll buy the wings, you cook em.



I can handle that!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

can you arrange the hot chicks in tight tee shirts as well?  Finney will pay for that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can you arrange the hot chicks in tight tee shirts as well?  Finney will pay for that!



We're gonna save money this year.  Garland and Walter have volunteered to wear the "Wolfe Rub" tight tank tops!


----------



## Finney (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can you arrange the hot chicks in tight tee shirts as well?  Finney will pay for that!


I always have to pay for you guys to get women... What's up with that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 24, 2006)

:faint:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 24, 2006)

Another fine cook with the Wolfe Rub.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can you arrange the hot chicks in tight tee shirts as well?  Finney will pay for that!


You mean like this! Puff can help 8-[ 





Hooter's don't got nothing on you brother. Those wings looked fantastic =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 24, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!




Larry man those are great looking wings , I bet they tasted even better!!!!


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 24, 2006)

We're gonna save money this year.  Garland and Walter have volunteered to wear the "Wolfe Rub" tight tank tops![/quote]

Dang right yall bring em I wil wear em 3X for me by the way !!  Heheheheh


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 24, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!
> 
> I thought ya was talking about pizzle :grin: Then I thought, you will eat anything. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":b3lepcp9]I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!
> 
> I thought ya was talking about pizzle :grin: Then I thought, you will eat anything. :!:


[/quote:b3lepcp9]

 :dunno:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 25, 2006)

I am with Brian, still have fond memories about friday's wings.  GOOOOOOOOD stuff.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I am with Brian, still have fond memories about friday's wings.  GOOOOOOOOD stuff.



Thanks Bill and Brian, I'm glad you guys enjoyed them!  Just remember, heavy coating WR, indirect cook with small piece wood, then baste with 50/50 Reverend Marvins & Honey after about 25 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":7qtdocsn]I am with Brian, still have fond memories about friday's wings.  GOOOOOOOOD stuff.



Thanks Bill and Brian, I'm glad you guys enjoyed them!  Just remember, heavy coating WR, indirect cook with small piece wood, then baste with 50/50 Reverend Marvins & Honey after about 25 minutes.[/quote:7qtdocsn]
Larry, is that Rev. Marvin "Original Flavor"?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1aeaa08a][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1aeaa08a]I am with Brian, still have fond memories about friday's wings.  GOOOOOOOOD stuff.



Thanks Bill and Brian, I'm glad you guys enjoyed them!  Just remember, heavy coating WR, indirect cook with small piece wood, then baste with 50/50 Reverend Marvins & Honey after about 25 minutes.[/quote:1aeaa08a]
Larry, is that Rev. Marvin "Original Flavor"?[/quote:1aeaa08a]

Hot, but hot or mild will work, depends on the heat level you're looking for.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2wz2lrws][quote="Larry Wolfe":2wz2lrws]I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!
> 
> I thought ya was talking about pizzle :grin: Then I thought, you will eat anything. :!:



 :dunno:[/quote:2wz2lrws][/quote:2wz2lrws]A penis. This word dates back to medaeval times. Bull's pizzles were sold as a delicacy, or dried and used as walking-sticks, or tanned like leather and used as whips. :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

wings look amazing....gonna have to get me some of that rev marvins sauce  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> wings look amazing....gonna have to get me some of that rev marvins sauce  =P~


Rev Marvin's sauce is GREAT! I love the stuff, doing chicken with it tonight, get your self some, you won't be sorry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":lcfm64di][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":lcfm64di][quote="Larry Wolfe":lcfm64di]I was having withdrawls from Friday night so I made more wings.  Heavy coating of Wolfe Rub, cooked indirect for 25 minutes. Brushed with 50/50 Reverend Marvins and Honey, cooked for another 10 minutes, flipped basted again and cooked for another 10 minutes.  Man, I love this combination!!!
> 
> I thought ya was talking about pizzle :grin: Then I thought, you will eat anything. :!:



 :dunno:[/quote:lcfm64di]A penis. This word dates back to medaeval times. Bull's pizzles were sold as a delicacy, or dried and used as walking-sticks, or tanned like leather and used as whips. :grin:[/quote:lcfm64di][/quote:lcfm64di]

 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2jkfsf4q]wings look amazing....gonna have to get me some of that rev marvins sauce  =P~


*Rev Marvin's sauce is GREAT! I love the stuff, doing chicken with it tonight, get your self some, you won't be sorry*. [/quote:2jkfsf4q]

I see the base is more of a mustard base. Is it real mustard-y? How would you explain the flavor. Not much of a mustard fan but I do like using it when I grill or making a slather because I cannot taste much of it.


----------



## Finney (Jul 25, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3l4l8wrz][quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3l4l8wrz]wings look amazing....gonna have to get me some of that rev marvins sauce  =P~


*Rev Marvin's sauce is GREAT! I love the stuff, doing chicken with it tonight, get your self some, you won't be sorry*. [/quote:3l4l8wrz]

I see the base is more of a mustard base. Is it real mustard-y? How would you explain the flavor. Not much of a mustard fan but I do like using it when I grill or making a slather because I cannot taste much of it.[/quote:3l4l8wrz]
It is mustardy, but at the same time vinegary and slightly ketchupy.  If you buy some... do not taste it right out of the bottle.  Cook it on some food first and see what you think.  Flavor is different when cooked than straight out of the bottle.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2006)

I think it is the world's first vinegar-mustard sauce, and it has developed a loyal following.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see the base is more of a mustard base. Is it real mustard-y? How would you explain the flavor. Not much of a mustard fan but I do like using it when I grill or making a slather because I cannot taste much of it.[/quote:3gnudhw7]
It is mustardy, but at the same time vinegary and slightly ketchupy.  If you buy some... do not taste it right out of the bottle.  Cook it on some food first and see what you think.  Flavor is different when cooked than straight out of the bottle.[/quote:3gnudhw7]

That's what I was gonna plan on doing, using it to grill with or smoke with. How's the hot? Is it hot hot or just hot enough??


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 25, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I think it is the world's first vinegar-mustard sauce, and it has developed a loyal following.


Diddn't you invent it?  :lmao: Good stuff indeed!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 25, 2006)

The hot is hot....just remember than when cooked, it cools down some.
I just buy the hot all the time.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

Well I just bought the original and hot pack (1 of each). If I don't like it, you all owe me the $11.00   :ack:  it costs to ship it   :lmao:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 25, 2006)

I think you'll like it....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Well I just bought the original and hot pack (1 of each). If I don't like it, you all owe me the $11.00   :ack:  it costs to ship it   :lmao:



Don't be scared to mix it with stuff, it's great mixed with honey, mayo, ketchup, coarse black pepper, etc., it's a very universal sauce.  Oh yeah, it's great in meat loaf too!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 25, 2006)

Well just wanted to let you guys know that I got a reply E-mail from a man named Woody from Rev Marvins sauce.  He asked me how I knew about the sauce and I mentioned this board. He said that he gives BBQ 4U guys a special price break and since my shipping was $11.00 he is going to throw in 2 more bottles for me at no charge.  Talk about customer service, now I hope I like the sauce so I can order more!! Thanks again


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 25, 2006)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Those wings look great Larry! I've printed out your instructions & plan on doing them soon.
> The only thing I don't have yet to duplicate your method is the Wolfe Rub.



All you need to do is go *HERE* , and you can duplicate the Wangs!   :grin:


----------



## Rob D. (Jul 25, 2006)

Larry, those wings look fantastic!  Getting a little tired of 'em myself.....backyard contest coming up in a couple of weeks, so i've been trying different wing concoctions.....

that was a pretty big-looking hunk of wood in that grill, what kind was that, and did you think it gave ya too much smoke?

Rob

Never mind, now that i look at that pic again, i guess that wasn't that big a piece of wood.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 25, 2006)

Just be careful, looks like Larry's winging it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 26, 2006)

Scotty like wingie !!!!! Looks great Larry.

Rev Marvin's is great and is one of the key ingredients in my hot wing sauce. It wouldn't be the same without it!


----------



## Finney (Jul 26, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Well just wanted to let you guys know that I got a reply E-mail from a man named Woody from Rev Marvins sauce.  He asked me how I knew about the sauce and I mentioned this board. He said that he gives BBQ 4U guys a special price break and since my shipping was $11.00 he is going to throw in 2 more bottles for me at no charge.  Talk about customer service, now I hope I like the sauce so I can order more!! Thanks again


MBF.... Woody is *Rev Jr* here on the board.  And also 1/3 of the BBQ-4-U Competition Cooking Team.
And just an all around nice guy.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight and yes a great guy


----------

